# 120KG Bench Press - Hows my form



## Ad1l (Jun 30, 2013)

Good lift? Bad lift?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Depends if you're looking to compete fella. If not then good going. Wish I could do 120kg!


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

looks alright mate

i liked the weird body rocking before as well lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Right arm looks stronger than left, do you do chest with dumbells at all? or just barbell

Where do you train?


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks good to me.

Some people say your supposed to arch your back, other say you shouldn't.

Your lift looked clean to me.


----------



## Gymfreak1 (Jun 30, 2013)

I only do 110kg bench and i am bigger than you wtf why i am so weak ?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Gymfreak1 said:


> I only do 110kg bench and i am bigger than you wtf why i am so weak ?


Cause your gay


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

sckeane said:


> Cause your gay


No, that's why I am so weak.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Gymfreak1 said:


> I only do 110kg bench and i am bigger than you wtf why i am so weak ?


Size and strength aren't linear..


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks ok to me, but what the fvck is your spotter doing? You looked like the 2nd rep was going to fail and he never battered an eye lid.


----------



## Ad1l (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, Any tips?



jaycue2u said:


> Looks ok to me, but what the fvck is your spotter doing? You looked like the 2nd rep was going to fail and he never battered an eye lid.


If you listen really closely buddy, When doing the second rep I kinda knew I had it so I was shouting "leave it, leave it"


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Ad1l said:


> If you listen really closely buddy, When doing the second rep I kinda knew I had it so I was shouting "leave it, leave it"


I watched it with the sound muted. If im going to failure I don't think I would be able to talk to my spotter lol Personally I would still expect my spotter to be in a position where they could help / guide you up.


----------



## Gymfreak1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes man but i am doing 5x5 on bench i am doing bodybuilding atm but 5x5 should be to get stronger but havnt gotten any stronger only bigger


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Negged for niche/bassline playing in the background


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

If your goal is bodybuilding then I'd say you shouldn't be locking out, but other than that good lift dude. Where were your fingers in relation to the rings (between the grips) around the bar?


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good lifting mate


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Im no expert here but I would say your flaring your arms out too much putting all the emphasis onto your triceps. I would try and bring the elbows in more.

@matgriff or @ewen May disagree with me though and say I'm a cvnt lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Decide on goal then learn tekkers to hit said goal .

As for elbows well elbows closer to chest brings triceps into play more and flared brings pec into play BUT only flare elbows if you know wtf your flaring them for .

@MattGriff or @Martinbrown would be guys I would ask as they both do gay press often called bench press .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

PaulB said:


> Im no expert here but I would say your flaring your arms out too much putting all the emphasis onto your triceps. I would try and bring the elbows in more.
> 
> @matgriff or @ewen May disagree with me though and say I'm a cvnt lol


Cnut


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> Cnut


Feeling the love...

I was nearly right fpmsl


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well you pressed it without ass coming of bench and you didn't bounce it of chest so all good mate, form will get better over time, well done , lets see 3 reps next week :thumb:

Also try widening you feet (stance) you will get more push power ,


----------



## Ad1l (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice lads will deffo take it all into account.

Gym at midnight tonight aha


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ad1l said:


> Thanks for the advice lads will deffo take it all into account.
> 
> Gym at midnight tonight aha


Nothing worse than a midnight sleepy session !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sckeane said:


> Nothing worse than a midnight sleepy session !


Being a member of the merkin crew would be worse


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Not a bad effort overall, try having your feet a tad further back and slightly wider to create a more stable contact with the floor. Your elbows could be pulled in more but it depends on what you are training for overall.


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Don't go past 90 degrees, puts pressure on your shoulders.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fuarknez said:


> Don't go past 90 degrees, puts pressure on your shoulders.


How?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Fuarknez said:


> Don't go past 90 degrees, puts pressure on your shoulders.


Seriously..? Why am I only hearing this now...?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fuarknez said:


> Don't go past 90 degrees, puts pressure on your shoulders.


Suppose he shouldn't squat either?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i would pull the elbows in..

1 torn peck later i wish i tucked my elbows in sooner lol..


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> i would pull the elbows in..
> 
> 1 torn peck later i wish i tucked my elbows in sooner lol..


 I tuck elbows more after messing my left shoulder up.

Dave Tate 6 week bench press cure is a good watch


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks fine to me pal. I appreciate the idea behind the arch in the back for heavier lifting but I still keep my back flat. Decent tunes playing to


----------



## SimoBrah (Jul 9, 2013)

I was expecting a bounce, but that was a very controlled negative! GJ, that was solid form!


----------

